
Wow Microfibre fabrication supports cell growth and could Regenerate Tissue - ingen0s
https://www.theengineer.co.uk/microfibre-fabrication-supports-cell-growth-and-could-regenerate-tissue/
======
ingen0s
This is truly a remarkable breakthrough - integration with Hololens would be
the most logical step.

------
ingen0s
Really powerful AI (Artificial Intelligence) out of this?

